
Illustration in the App Store - mpweiher
https://www.subtraction.com/2018/05/22/illustration-in-the-app-store/
======
itomato
Reminds me of the Golden Age of home arcade gaming.

Atari box art told a story the cartridge just couldn't deliver.

------
philosopherlawr
The author is wrong that Google and Microsoft don't do this level of
illustration - they do and have for a while. They just do it on their home
search screens, not on their App Stores

~~~
janekm
Do you have some examples? I have not encountered either. I'm familiar with
bing showcasing interesting photos, which is fun, but not at all comparable to
an editorial team commissioning graphical illustration for their content.

~~~
hbosch
Believe the parent is referring to the iconic and world famous Google Doodles.

------
Hoasi
When graphic design looks the same everywhere, illustration becomes a
differentiating factor. Great to see illustration taking this direction again.

------
jiggliemon
Just to provide credit; I believe the sole photo in that entire set was taken
by Cole Wilson. Not %100 sure, but it wreaks of his style and composition.

[https://www.instagram.com/colewilson](https://www.instagram.com/colewilson)

------
tempodox
The editorial additions are just lipstick on a pig. The most important feature
(decent search functionality) continues to be absent.

~~~
ovao
Apart from including publisher results in a way that doesn't differentiate
those results from apps themselves (a different icon would _really_ help), I
really can't say I have any complaints with search. That said, I tend to know
the name of the app I want, rather than searching for apps with certain
features, so in most cases I'm doing a very basic string match search.

I expect that Apple's approach to curation and discovery helps somewhat lessen
the need for better search.

